
Cocoa with Love: Debugging tips for Objective-C programming - jcwentz
http://cocoawithlove.com/2008/10/debugging-tips-for-objective-c.html
======
jjburka
the NSZombie and malloc tracing stuff shown in this article helped me out a
number of times

<http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?DebuggingAutorelease>

